# GSG/ATI 922FS comments/opinions?



## LanceKTM950 (Feb 24, 2013)

I haven't been able to find any reviews or comments on the GSG 922FS .22lr pistol anywhere. Does anyone on here have any comments or experience with it?

TIA,

Lance


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I've seen comments on them here and there on various forums. Consensus at the Beretta Forum and other places is that you'd be better off buying a 22 upper from Beretta over the ATI. Quality of ATI 22s can be spotty. 

Beretta makes the uppers on a limited basis, but seems to have released batches periodically - even somewhat recently.

All I can off. I wouldn't buy one, personally.


----------



## BigCityChief (Jan 2, 2013)

Do yourself and your bank account a favor: avoid American Tactical Imports' products.


----------

